

London Taxi Challenge - tomgallard
http://graphics.wsj.com/london-taxi-challenge/

======
stuaxo
"The driver wasn't familiar with the shard" bloody hell, you can see it from
most of London (in fact, it is the tallest building in Europe).

If I wanted to do that journey in a hurry, that is a terrible route, you could
probably cycle the route the other taxi's took more quickly.

Disclaimer: I walk the same journey mentioned every day, working on off fleet
street and living in Bermondsey.

------
eightofdiamonds
I don't often use taxis and I've never used Uber so I'm not specifically
cheering for one side or the other. I know this isn't presented as an
exhaustive study but basing the "results" on a single trip by each service
doesn't prove much.

------
snoldak924
Another instance of "anecdata."

